# classical music of medieval era done by heretics?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was wondering if some of the musical work of Cathars in France were preserve before they got whipeout?

What were found by archeologist or musicologists about em....

What about other christian sect that were banned by the Church did they left music treasure?
Look i know it's quite a task to answer this, unless your very knowledge about classical.

I feel nerdy but this question still remain interresting, i hope so?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Peter Abelard was a composer, I believe? He was censured by the church for some of the things he said.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

I hear that some of it was positively sizzling.


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Years ago, I owned a house within sight of a Cathar castle in the Pyrenees in southern France. I found the history of the sect fascinating and spent time trying to discover their music.

I came to the conclusion that there was none associated with their traditions - or at least none to be discovered. I exclude "folk music" from this.

I based my conclusion on two things:
Firstly, there is a large amount of contemporary information from the Cathar period contained in the inquisitions into its adherents. In Carcassonne, for example, very detailed testimony was kept of these "interviews" which were used to establish whether individuals were guilty of being Cathar (and therefore to be executed) or innocent. These documents go into minute detail about the inquisition, including detail of how people lived their lives. What they ate, their daily lives, their clothing and possessions and how they worshipped were all written down. I'm certain that the detail would have included any music which was sung if there had been any.

My second conclusion is based on the type of ceremonial which the sect used - their "church service" for want of a better term. There were few ceremonies and what there were were based on simplicity, most coming from the very early days of the Christian church.

The sect has a fascinating history (and I've forgotten much of the research I undertook). On the one hand, one can admire the simplicity which governed much of their lives but some of the excessive behaviour of their Perfects (priests) sadly shows that corruption gets everywhere!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

To broaden the field a little I'm taking the position that both Christianity and Islam are heretical offshoots of Judaism.

Let's see now..

That would shove *Hildegard von Bingen* to the top of the list.

No 'glass ceiling' there. The major religions have always been equal-opportunity in this regard.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

